# Disrupting the Wisconsin wolf hunt



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I was with Russ Mason last Wednesday. I asked if last years hunt had any impact on wolf numbers in the UP. It did not. Next years hunt will not be much different than last years hunt. Only areas with problem wolves will be open for hunting.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Now you have me checking the wpolf patrol facebook site daily for a good laugh. Those people are incredibly stupid!

Ganzer


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I was with Russ Mason last Wednesday. I asked if last years hunt had any impact on wolf numbers in the UP. It did not. Next years hunt will not be much different than last years hunt. Only areas with problem wolves will be open for hunting.


"ONLY" the areas with "problem wolves"......LIKE the entire UP!

Dave


----------



## overworked (Jun 20, 2009)

It took millions of dollars to eradicate wolves in the past. I just wonder how much it will cost the second time around. Majestic flea bag scavengers that will decimate the deer herd my small community depends on. Jmo of corse.


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

Ranger Ray said:


> So what do you support the killing of?


Anything your going to eat. Deer, rabbitt, phesant, ducks etc... a wolf naaa.

Dogs cause 1000 times more livestock damage and attacks than any wolf ever will.


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

overworked said:


> It took millions of dollars to eradicate wolves in the past. I just wonder how much it will cost the second time around. Majestic flea bag scavengers that will decimate the deer herd my small community depends on. Jmo of corse.


We have so many big deer down here in SWL I can get my tags from the back porch. You have other issues than wolves to blame for your supposed lack of deer.


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

Cant argue with this other than to say you eat deer and I assume you donteat wolves. Wolves impact on deer populations are negligible. 

Deer populations in our area of the state need to be reduced in a big way. 




Robert Holmes said:


> Just for the record so that some of the wolf huggers know and the DNR does not print this information. More wolves were killed in 2013 under depredation permits and by the DNR than the number that were killed in the wolf season. The wolf season actually has very little impact on the overall population. If only 20 deer could be killed statewide it would not take long before people started complaining about the damage to crops, cars, and whatever else deer damage. It is no different with the wolves. I think deer are majestic too but I also hunt for them.


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

*This BS is bigger than just protecting the wolves. I dont trust Lansing politicians any further than I can throw em.*

One week from today, Michigan voters will go to the polls and check a box on Proposals 1 and 2, a dangerous power grab by Lansing politicians and special interests who want to take away your right to vote on wildlife issues. 
With only one week left before Election Day, we must get the message out to as many people as possible today! Can you spread the word to five friends? 
&#8226;	There are fewer than 650 wolves in Michigan, and they've just come off the endangered species list. It's already legal to kill wolves if they threaten livestock, pets, or human safety. 
&#8226;	Politicians and state officials exaggerated and even fabricated stories about wolf encounters in order to justify opening a wolf hunting and trapping season. Nearly two-thirds of all wolf incidents in the U.P. occurred on a single farm, where the farmer baited wolves with cattle and deer carcasses. 
&#8226;	Now they want to stop the voters from having a say. They want to give the unilateral power to their political appointees and contributors who aren't scientists or experts and aren't accountable to voters. 
&#8226;	The Detroit Audubon Society, Michigan Chapter of the Sierra Club, National WolfWatcher Coalition, Sault Ste. Marie Tribe of Chippewa Indians and other Native American tribes, The Humane Society of the United States, ASPCA, local humane societies and rescue groups, and many others urge a "NO" vote on Proposals 1 and 2.
Share the campaign with five friends today and ask them to join you in voting NO! on Proposals 1 and 2. This small action can help us make big progress for wolves on November 4.

Jill Fritz
Campaign Director
Keep Michigan Wolves Protected


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

sounds like the DNR needs to move some wolves to SW MI to help you with your deer problem. Guessing the wolves would help control those other 'dogs' causing issues as well.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Kelsey1 said:


> We have so many big deer down here in SWL I can get my tags from the back porch. You have other issues than wolves to blame for your supposed lack of deer.


That's what you get for building your homes in and infringing or destroying wildlife habitat. They have no choice but to put up with you. Takes the wild out of the animal.

As far as the UPs deer herd, in many areas, there isn't room for even one deer to go to the wolves. It's our playground, all wildlife, both predator and prey needs to be managed by man.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Kelsey1 said:


> *This BS is bigger than just protecting the wolves. I dont trust Lansing politicians any further than I can throw em.*
> 
> One week from today, Michigan voters will go to the polls and check a box on Proposals 1 and 2, a dangerous power grab by Lansing politicians and special interests who want to take away your right to vote on wildlife issues.
> With only one week left before Election Day, we must get the message out to as many people as possible today! Can you spread the word to five friends?
> ...



Jill Frizz is the Michigan Director for HSUS and a full time paid staff employee of HSUS.

She's not from Michigan, she's from Kalifornia and nothing more than a hired hand by HSUS and placed in Michigan because it's a political target of HSUS. As such she should be run out of the state, along with with HSUS. 

This isn't about what Michigan wants, it's about what HSUS wants. 

Jill Frizz could care less about the problems that wolves are creating for the people of the UP, it's all about what HSUS wants. 

Kelsey, couldn't you find a Michigander to lead your cause, was it necessary to hire an assassin from Kalifornia? You're being used and apparently not even intelligent enough to realize it. :sad:


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Kelsey1 said:


> Can&#8217;t argue with this other than to say you eat deer and I assume you don&#8217;teat wolves. Wolves&#8217; impact on deer populations are negligible.
> 
> Deer populations in our area of the state need to be reduced in a big way.


Listen Fuzznuts I do not give a rats who you are or what you believe in but do not come on here and LIE with this statement!!!!

"Wolves&#8217; impact on deer populations are negligible."

Have a nice day Dave


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

No impact on the deer herd.:lol: I heard once that one deer needs about 18 to 28 deer per year to survive. Thats thousands of deer each year.

Ganzer


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Kelsey1 said:


> *This BS is bigger than just protecting the wolves. I dont trust Lansing politicians any further than I can throw em.*
> 
> One week from today, Michigan voters will go to the polls and check a box on Proposals 1 and 2, a dangerous power grab by Lansing politicians and special interests who want to take away your right to vote on wildlife issues.
> With only one week left before Election Day, we must get the message out to as many people as possible today! Can you spread the word to five friends?
> ...



This is a bald faced lie. You girls
Can't Understand Normal Thinking.


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

MERGANZER said:


> No impact on the deer herd.:lol: I heard once that one deer needs about 18 to 28 deer per year to survive. Thats thousands of deer each year.
> 
> Ganzer


 
That's the problem...cannibals


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

MERGANZER said:


> No impact on the deer herd.:lol: I heard once that one deer needs about 18 to 28 deer per year to survive. Thats thousands of deer each year.
> 
> Ganzer


The MDNR used to have the number of deer on their website. Not sure if it's still available or not. Don't forget about wolves thrill killing yarded deer as well.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.lobowatch.com/gh/Display...lient+ServiceName=WolfWar2+PIC=4+Prefix=Large

http://www.lobowatch.org/

Check out "The wolf wranglers where are they now?" article.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

The crux of the matter, beyond the waste of the public's monies being sucked up by groups filing lawsuit after lawsuit, is the opening of a Pandora's box and no one who was involved in it having to deal with the results or clean up or correcting a mistake.

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=34941


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

MERGANZER said:


> No impact on the deer herd.:lol: I heard once that one deer needs about 18 to 28 deer per year to survive. Thats thousands of deer each year.
> 
> Ganzer


I heard from Brian Roell's own mouth at a local function that an adult wolf in the UP consumes 1 deer every 7 days. This does not include "sport" kills which is another significant number. The total in Michigan could easily be 35 to 40k per year according to his own numbers and he is the wolf coordinator for the DNR. 

If Kelsey has too many deer he should have them transplant some wolves to his neighborhood.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

eyecatcher1 said:


> Also saw a post where Kelsey killed a poor innocent Lamprey by beating it over the head with a pliers.
> 
> Interesting dynamic here. Can kill fish predators and fish but is anti killing game predators despite a legal season.


I've always stated that over 50% of fishers are anti hunters.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Midalake said:


> Listen Fuzznuts I do not give a rats who you are or what you believe in but do not come on here and LIE with this statement!!!!
> 
> "Wolves impact on deer populations are negligible."
> 
> Have a nice day Dave


^^^^^^ 

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Kelsey1 said:


> Anything your going to eat. Deer, rabbitt, phesant, ducks etc... a wolf naaa.
> 
> Dogs cause 1000 times more livestock damage and attacks than any wolf ever will.


There is something like a few million dogs in the U.S. If one wolf kills a cow compared to 1,000 dogs killing a cow then that's one cow too many no matter what killed it. 

Porcupines, Asian carp, regular carp, striped bass, mullets, coots, mud hens and many other things you kill but don't eat.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

From the wolf plan; Pimlot-Huntzinger study in 2004 indicated that wolves kill 37-50 deer each annually.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

bucko12pt said:


> If Kelsey has too many deer he should have them transplant some wolves to his neighborhood.


Great, then the rest of us SLP sportmen can can have two blood letting predators living in our backyards that no one wants around . One that preys on other animals and another that's a detrimate to the honest, hardwork of true conservationists that work with truth and the collaboration of others.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> I've always stated that over 50% of fishers are anti hunters.


Many fishermen are against you killing fish.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Lets clear up the statement that the Sault Tribe of Chippewa Indians opposes the wolf hunt. The chairman of the Sault Tribe is speaking on behalf of the members. Many of the members are all for the wolf hunting. Aaron Payment the chairman is against the wolf hunting so he makes it sound as though the whole tribe is against wolf hunting. One persons opinion cannot speak for 25000 people, no democracy here.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> Lets clear up the statement that the Sault Tribe of Chippewa Indians opposes the wolf hunt. The chairman of the Sault Tribe is speaking on behalf of the members. Many of the members are all for the wolf hunting. Aaron Payment the chairman is against the wolf hunting so he makes it sound as though the whole tribe is against wolf hunting. One persons opinion cannot speak for 25000 people, no democracy here.


Remember the wandering Isle Royale wolf last winter was killed on the rez in Minnesota by a tribal member.  Indians killed many wolves in history and continue to do so today.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife is a Sault Tribe member and she is all for wolf hunting. She is not the avid outdoorsman that I am but she understands that hunting is a management tool.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> My wife is a Sault Tribe member and she is all for wolf hunting. She is not the avid outdoorsman that I am but she understands that hunting is a management tool.


I have many friends there too and they want the wolves controlled.  I used to go to the new years eve pow-wow all the time too when I was visiting.


----------

